# Motivation in snowboarding??



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi 

Snowboarding means everything to me. Literally. If it didn't snowboard I'm pretty sure I'll be going crazy with all the school work I have to do. Snowboarding is like my little reward system and it keeps me motivated to complete the stuff that I have to do so I can go riding. I watch a lot of snowboard videos and movies, and all they pros motivate me a lot in my riding, I try new things because I know that they started off as beginners too. I'm barely an intermediate level rider now, but when I first began riding, watching everyone on the hill gave me to the motivation to keep getting up after bailing in the silliest ways possible. I knew that if I kept trying I'll be just as good as them.

Snowboarding has actually taught me a lot of things too...like just because trying something for the first time doesn't work, I should never give up if I want to reach my goals. I think riding is my most intrinsically motivated hobby...I snowboard because I love it, not because my friends do it or it looks cool


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowboarding for me is kind of zen. While I'm on the mountain I'm not thinking about work or the mortgage or house repairs. When I'm on the board I'm thinking about keeping the board on the snow and my face off the snow  . When I'm on the lift I'm planning my next run. For a few hours, I have no stress.

I challenge myself to try to improve, to learn new tricks and techniques, but it's entirely internal. There's no schedule, no requirements imposed by someone else.

Hm, I think maybe I just hate people....


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

At first, I was motivated to not spend the night stick on the mountain & to make it to the bottom. Now however, it's fun & peaceful to me to ride. The challenge of new terrain our challenging terrain motivated me to get better


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Snowboarding for me is kind of zen. While I'm on the mountain I'm not thinking about work or the mortgage or house repairs. When I'm on the board I'm thinking about keeping the board on the snow and my face off the snow  . When I'm on the lift I'm planning my next run. For a few hours, I have no stress.
> 
> I challenge myself to try to improve, to learn new tricks and techniques, but it's entirely internal. There's no schedule, no requirements imposed by someone else.
> 
> Hm, I think maybe I just hate people....


this :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

No no, you guys are supposed to be flaming teh OP...what kind of hippy free lovin no haircut havin nonsense is goin on around here!?>!?!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

One post and he wants us to answer questions that are more than likely for a class project.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You guys are a bunch of perpetual girlfriends/sluts. Your giving up the milk without the OP having to buy the cow....

Where the he'll is our intro video before the spam is answered? Intro video from the OP or I think admin should lock this thread. Lol


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/45718-help-guy-out.html

This thread has a good example for you.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

This is an interesting question and one I think about often. I started in 1990 and it's the one thing I've been interseted in year after year. 

For me the motivation comes from a couple of areas. The first is progression. I'm not a pro and never will be but I still want to see how good I get. Progression has been a double edged sword though, as there have been many times that I felt like giving up because I wasn't where I should be. 

The second is the zen experience that the was mentioned. Being at one with nature and the mountain, forgetting lifes problems, finding flow are all reasons why I love to ride. I'm a strong introvert so its a way to recharge as well.

Third is the pure thrill of it. There are few sports that have the access and rush.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Snowboarding for me is kind of zen. While I'm on the mountain I'm not thinking about work or the mortgage or house repairs. When I'm on the board I'm thinking about keeping the board on the snow and my face off the snow  . When I'm on the lift I'm planning my next run. For a few hours, I have no stress.


+1 for me... It's one of the few things that totally takes my mind away from anything else. I guess in the beginning it was fun (I started when I was 11, 19 years ago) and some of my friends did it too. It was also a family thing, my dad and I would take trips together.

Now it's just something that makes me love winter. Why else would you want a season to come around with 7 hours of daylight, freezing cold, etc.? Snowboarding. 

For that moment when you're tearing it up beside the lift and somebody shouts at your to cheer you on.

For that mid-mountain pause when you're catching your breath, and you look around at the mountains and wonder what the poor people are doing... realizing you are truly rich.

To be able to watch your girlfriend tackle a hill that would have scared the shit out of her the year before, and now she goes balls to the wall through the trees and has a blast.

It's just a religious kinda thing I guess.

NOW GO AWAY AND DON'T RETURN WITHOUT FREE PORN :cheeky4:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> No no, you guys are supposed to be flaming teh OP...what kind of hippy free lovin no haircut havin nonsense is goin on around here!?>!?!


This is why...



SJ10 said:


> This is an interesting question and one I think about often.


talking about snowboarding? Oh, the pain. (oh wait. That IS talking about snowboarding :laugh: )


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

LuckyHanmer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im in the last few weeks of my degree in sports coaching and my main body of work is based around Motivation in Snowboarding.


Last few weeks and NOW you go asking? :laugh: If you've only just started researching now your fucked :thumbsdown:



LuckyHanmer said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need to ask you all what Motivates you to snowboard?? If your just starting or a seasoned pro I need to try to grasp what keeps you motivated. If you are a good rider try to think back to when you started and you fell over more time than you can remember. Why did you keep going?? What kept you getting up??
> 
> E.G I Snowboard because because I love the enjoyment of it and there is a chance I could make it my career.
> ...


For fucks sake, it's fun as shit. It's a no brainer.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

i do it cuz i think the outfits are super dooper...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I do it for street cred. Stop feeding this damn troll.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Powder is the only motivator for many.

Making a perfect turn in pow, or a slash at 45 mph, just about does it for me as one of the top 5 best things, ever, in life.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

snowboarding gets girls


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> Powder is the only motivator for many.
> 
> Making a perfect turn in pow, or a slash at 45 mph, just about does it for me as one of the top 5 best things, ever, in life.


Slashing pow and getting faceshots is truly divine


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll take a crack...

When I was little my aunts/uncles have always went skiing and I always thought it sounded fun. My older brother was able to go but I was still too young. As the years went by the desire to go built up. When I was finally able to go my aunts/uncles were no longer going. When something becomes inaccessible it always becomes more desired. Years went by and I found a love for adventure sports such as hiking, mountain biking, rock climbing, (etc...) and the _ZEN_ that it brought. At the same time I acquired a burning hatred for high temperatures. I live in Houston, TX where the temperatures is 85F at _midnight_ and up to 110F at 4PM with 100% humidity during the summers. These temperatures prevented me from doing what I love doing. Eventually, I found my other half who also enjoyed adventure sports. This made me love it even more. By the time we went skiing for the first time I was in heaven. It was everything I had hope it to be. It was a climax. When I didn't think it could get better it got _much_ better when I switched to snowboarding. After a story's climax there is usually a slowdown (the snowboard learning curve). When it all clicked I had a 2nd "climax". This one better than the first. So snowboarding to me is something that I love to do, with the one person that I am closest to, at the temperatures that gives me energy, at some of the most adventurous places.

What keeps me motivated? It's the chase for the next Zen or climax moment. When I form the nicest carve and spray the sky with snow. When I did my first 5 foot jump and nailed it. When i'm at the top of Heavenly ski resort overlooking the lake on one side and the great planes on the other. When We get lucky and get a good powder day.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If you want some more answers you might wanna do the video thing, but believe it or not there are some nice people in the world. 

As far as your question. I think the linking aspect that attracts everyone is that it's really a personal sport. It's the only thing that is whatever you choice. In hockey there is a clear goal. In motocross it's about winning. With snowboarding it's whatever you want, where ever you want. It's the freedom that attracts people. Even at a resort it's a free open world for you to explore and do something no one else has ever done. That's why people don't do competitions for fun. It's putting restrictions on a sport based on freedom. 

Granted this is just the general thing that I think everyone thinks, but there are millions of other reasons people do it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bntran02 said:


> When it all clicked I had a 2nd "climax". This one better than the first. So snowboarding to me is something that I love to do, with the one person that I am closest to, at the temperatures that gives me energy, at some of the most adventurous places.


Yeah this is a pretty good description for me too... Because there are always more ways to push yourself, there are more and more high points on the road. Unless you can do double quark 1440s, carve at olympic level speeds, AND launch of cliffs and trees in the off piste, there is always something more to learn and do. The curve never stops really...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Bad Answers: OMG I love snowboarding to go fast and make carves, OMG teh freedom!!!

Good Answers: L2 internet fuckwit I hope you fail at school.

You all suck at teh interwebz.

:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Tongue in cheek:* to ride better in the park then my kids friends


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

....................................


----------



## LuckyHanmer (Apr 30, 2012)

*Thanks.*

Props to to all for taking the time to write about this. Really helped me out. 
Roll on next season eh??


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

LuckyHanmer said:


> Props to to all for taking the time to write about this. Really helped me out.
> Roll on next season eh??


no, fuck off!


----------



## JaneR (Sep 22, 2011)

I started snowboarding in 2001 and I was in my 30s. I had always been fascinated by footage of back country boarding so once I could afford time and money to learn I went for it. I started out on a dry ski slope which was hard work and painful but I pushed through it as I was determined to get into this great sport. I wanted a reason to enjoy winter and a different way to experience beautiful mountain scenery. My first season I dislocated a thumb and pulled the ligaments in my ankle but it did not deter me because the adrenaline rushes and thrill I had got far outweighed the pain. I persevered the following season and experienced powder for the first time during which I pulled muscles between my ribs that took months to repair. It didnt matter though because I was obsessed by now. So over 10 years later I am an experienced boarder who has 2 overseas trips every year (Japan and NZ as I live in Oz), has a holiday home near the best Victorian resort so I can go every weekend through the winter, spent 3 months in Chamonix in 2011, go heliboarding in NZ when I can afford it and spend all my time off piste in the back country wherever possible. I am just as obsessed with this awesome sport and love the fact that I look forward to and embrace winter, rather than dread it like many of my friends. This sport keeps me fit and enhances my life. I am never going to stop.


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

I love it because it's me, I can do whatever the fuck I want and I can just chill take it easy or ride the park hard!


----------



## rakaton (Sep 26, 2011)

I snowboard because it`s simply the best sport that I`ve ever tried. No other sport has the same feeling compare to snowboarding. I enjoy the feeling of going down the hill, shreding with me mate and seeing the snow. Nowadays, snowboarding is not only a sport for me but it becomes my life. I live, I breath, I grow with it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

2 posts and this m*[email protected](# f--#($er is gone like the wind


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> 2 posts and this m*[email protected](# f--#($er is gone like the wind


That's why we do the video thing.... Probably doing something for a class....


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I started snowboarding because it seemed awesome. I keep snowboarding because it is awesome. Also, I love that you can get away from your worries for a while. To be able to chill with my friends, smoke a couple doobies and do whatever I want to do until we're too tired/bruised to keep going keeps me going back every day.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I do it because of that indescribable feeling you get each time you are out and riding. It is just pure fun with a deep sense of personal progression and satisfaction. I don't care how big I go for other people, or how many compliments, congrats, or disses, as long as I thought it was sick that's all that matters. But when I try something and i don't complete it to my liking I am the type of person that has to try it again until I nail it or I break something in the process. Then when you do nail it, there is almost no better feeling than total self accomplishment. When you are out riding with your friend's all having a great time and you are feeling good in your own little bubble while you see your friends are also having a blast in their own little bubbles then that makes your day that much better. It doesn't matter how many times i go out to the same mountain, I still find a way to have a blast just because I'm playing with a little piece of wood and fiberglass strapped to my feet. My motivation to go boarding is that when ever I am out there is just that natural high you get, that everything else in the world, every problem, every piece of bull shit in your life can get fucked and take a back seat for the day while I go have endless joy doing one of the funnest things I can do in my life.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I am motivated to keep snowboarding because it is just plain fun and I love that I can continue to progress and try/accomplish things that I haven't done in the past. For me snowboarding is a creative outlet. I like finding creative lines/jumps/jibs that many people would ignore and figuring out ways to pull something off. I can't do amazing tricks or anything like that, but I can challenge myself by finding something that makes me think, "I wonder if I can pull that off?".


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

For me, snowboarding is just extremely fun. What keeps me motivated the most honestly is I like to impress other people. It sounds silly but I have that #FuckItYOLO attitude towards the park and I am always pushing myself to get better and have people look at me and go WOW. Also, I wouldn't really call it my motivation but I like to listen to music and that usually gets me pretty amped.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

I snowboard because because I love knowing the fact I can get out of the house for an entire day and not have to listen to my wife yapping in my ear :laugh:


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I started because my three kids were doing it. I'd watch something magical happen with them...they were getting along. They would laugh and talk about their runs, spills, trouble with the chairlift and then fall asleep in the truck on the way home.

I just wanted to be part of that with them. I went up by myself once to learn and after my first time I was bitten so hard...it's all I can think about it seems. 

It has brought me and my kids so much closer cause it's something we're all passionate about. I love riding on the lift with them and bombing down the mountain. We go at least twice a week during the season and I go usually 3 times each week. I wish I was 20 years younger so I could have 20 years more to ride!! ...but I'll do this as long as possible. :laugh:


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

the bond between mother nature and myself when i snowboard(despite most of the snow is fake here in the nor-east) keeps me motivated


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

RedRomo said:


> I started because my three kids were doing it. I'd watch something magical happen with them...they were getting along. They would laugh and talk about their runs, spills, trouble with the chairlift and then fall asleep in the truck on the way home.
> 
> I just wanted to be part of that with them. I went up by myself once to learn and after my first time I was bitten so hard...it's all I can think about it seems.


Just skip the falling-asleep-in-the-truck part, ok?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

RedRomo said:


> I started because my three kids were doing it. I'd watch something magical happen with them...they were getting along. They would laugh and talk about their runs, spills, trouble with the chairlift and then fall asleep in the truck on the way home.
> 
> I just wanted to be part of that with them. I went up by myself once to learn and after my first time I was bitten so hard...it's all I can think about it seems.
> 
> It has brought me and my kids so much closer cause it's something we're all passionate about. I love riding on the lift with them and bombing down the mountain. We go at least twice a week during the season and I go usually 3 times each week. I wish I was 20 years younger so I could have 20 years more to ride!! ...but I'll do this as long as possible. :laugh:


I don't remember writing this....
This is me to the tee but I think my kids are a little older. This is great bonding time for me and the boys. We have watched each other progress over the 3 short years we've been riding.

From one of out trips 2 years ago


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

my kids are 18, 16 and 13. I'll turn forty in October and this will be my third full season boarding.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

RedRomo said:


> my kids are 18, 16 and 13. I'll turn forty in October and this will be my third full season boarding.


you are me :laugh: your kids are older, mine 16 & 15 gonna be 45 and this is the start of our 4th season. I have the war wounds from last year to prove it :thumbsdown:
Our riding/stories are nearly identical.

the three of us are stoked for this coming season already. Once HS football is over it's not far off.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

I turned 50 this yr.
my boys are 18 and 20 now. We started 5 yrs ago and got hooked right away. Especially me, i go usually go 30 days a yr. number 1 sport now.


----------

